# Clogged Kitchen Sink



## JeremyB (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Guys

Today I found the kitchen sink to be clogged and tried to plunge it to no avail.  I then cleaned out the trap to find a black tar like greasy liquid, gross. So I then replaced the trap( after snaking it )  to find that it was still clogged so as a last resort I poured in some drain clog remover which also did not work, all it accomplished was making my house stink to high hell,lol

Does anybody else have any idea on what I could do? Im thinking about  buying a power auger, the kind that attatch to a drill and see if that might help.

I never have any food go down the drain because I have a strainer in it so cant figure out what it is

Thanks for any help

Jeremy


----------



## Redwood (Apr 5, 2011)

by the time you do that and learn how to use it right might just as well have someone do it...


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree, sometimes it is not worth it to DIY. The plumbing waste lines could be installed incorrectly and finally clogged up, or be made of galvanized pipe....and these will have to be changed. They close up and you never get the gunk out.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 6, 2011)

Buy a hand snake and try that first. If it cost $12.00 and you save $100 life is good, plus you will have it to use later.


----------



## JeremyB (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks for the help guys, I took joecaptions advice and purchased a hand snake and it did the job no problem, thanks guys


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Apr 8, 2011)

Ever figure out what it was that was causing the clog?


----------



## JeremyB (Apr 9, 2011)

when I pulled the snake out it looked like pieces of a old plastic type of sponge, must have been from the old house owner as I never use those types.


----------



## ConcreteTreat (May 31, 2011)

JeremyB said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I found the kitchen sink to be clogged and tried to plunge it to no avail.  I then cleaned out the trap to find a black tar like greasy liquid, gross. So I then replaced the trap( after snaking it )  to find that it was still clogged so as a last resort I poured in some drain clog remover which also did not work, all it accomplished was making my house stink to high hell,lol
> 
> ...



I recently bought this product known as "Thrift" on eBay that is incredible.  I'd poured at least $30 in drain cleaners down the thing without any improvement at all, and this went on until it had almost stopped draining completely.  The stuff fixed the problem in 2 minutes.

Again, as far as I could tell, it's only for sale on ebay right now, though -- you might be able to shop around for other pricing.

--------
Gale
Concrete Treat:  Concrete Sealer


----------



## Redwood (Jun 1, 2011)

ConcreteTreat said:


> I recently bought this product known as "Thrift" on eBay that is incredible.  I'd poured at least $30 in drain cleaners down the thing without any improvement at all, and this went on until it had almost stopped draining completely.  The stuff fixed the problem in 2 minutes.
> 
> Again, as far as I could tell, it's only for sale on ebay right now, though -- you might be able to shop around for other pricing.
> 
> ...



That will get you some new pipes! 

Thrift Drain Cleaner Material Safety Data Sheet


----------



## ConcreteTreat (Jun 1, 2011)

Redwood -- I was thinking of the non-acid drain cleaner found here.

At least in the marketing copy, it reads:

"THRIFT's non-acid formula will not harm fine fixtures, porcelain, chrome trim, polished brass, plastic or metal pipes."


----------



## WhiteTiger (Jun 2, 2011)

ConcreteTreat said:


> Redwood -- I was thinking of the non-acid drain cleaner found here.
> 
> At least in the marketing copy, it reads:
> 
> "THRIFT's non-acid formula will not harm fine fixtures, porcelain, chrome trim, polished brass, plastic or metal pipes."



and now click on the MSDS sheet link on that page. Here let me post if for you. MSDS for Thrift non acid cleaner which btw is the same link Redwood gave.

Now read halfway down the page posting it just in case:


> CHEMICAL NAME: Sodium Hydroxide
> CHEMICAL FAMILY: Caustic Soda
> CHEMICAL FORMULA: NaOH



Yes it is not an acid, but a caustic Soda, its the other extreme on the PH scale. It is just as bad as any acid out there.  What makes it worse is people will try an acid then try this and there will be a violent reaction.  I tell everyone I know stay away from chemical drain cleaners, and what ever you do, *DO NOT MIX DRAIN CLEANERS* If the first one you tried does not work, STOP RIGHT THERE, and call in a professional and inform them what product you used.


----------



## ConcreteTreat (Jun 3, 2011)

So... when they said ""THRIFT's non-acid formula will not harm fine fixtures, porcelain, chrome trim, polished brass, plastic or metal pipes"... they were lying outright?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 3, 2011)

ConcreteTreat said:


> So... when they said ""THRIFT's non-acid formula will not harm fine fixtures, porcelain, chrome trim, polished brass, plastic or metal pipes"... they were lying outright?



Yes! That is exactly what they were doing.


----------



## ConcreteTreat (Jun 4, 2011)

Well, all right, then.


----------



## joecaption (Jun 27, 2011)

Get a big pot or pan and go under the sink and remove the drain trap. It's the crooked looking thing directly under the sink. The traps going to be full of water so dump it into the pan. Most of the time it's just the traps that's plugged up. If not now you have to run the snake down the drain.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 28, 2011)

joecaption said:


> If not now you have to run the snake down the drain.



:agree:
But you will probably be able to do it once the trap is removed...


----------



## WhiteTiger (Jun 29, 2011)

RedWood, how do you do it?  Lots of these posts make my brain hurt, and I feel my IQ going down each time I read one.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 29, 2011)

WhiteTiger said:


> RedWood, how do you do it?  Lots of these posts make my brain hurt, and I feel my IQ going down each time I read one.



Well it's kinda weird....
I can remember every thing about plumbing I ever learned, every detail of every repair...

But when my daughter calls and wants me to pass a message on to my wife I forget...


----------

